# Anyone wanna ride Bigwoods ATV this sat??



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

me n some people gonna go tear up some mud n water n trails this sat at Bigwoods ATV near the NC SC border....ive heard this place is awesome so I have planned a day to test it out.....anyone interested hit me up! Happy trails!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i wont be able to go but let me know how it is, the first time i whent i was not impressed but it had new owners so i hope it has gotten better


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

yea I enjoy big woods evrytime I go I live only 5 mins from there if you don't like deep water there hardly is no mudd there you better watch for deep holes they will sneek up on you there I'm planning on being there sunday w a crew hope you have a good time bud and o yea my 4wheeler the stall is pretty good I got 10s and 12s man I like the setup takes a lit to get use too lol but post back and let us kno what you think of bigwoods you won't have a good time unless you carry a crew hope you have fun bud


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

unfortunately I wasn't able to go...my pops' bike bit the dust n somethin else came up.i was sooo lookin forward to it lol. I got a bunch a buddies who go alot and loved it way more than Carolina Adventure World. They had no complaints. As far as the water goes, yeah I've heard n seen that they have a ton of it lol. Yeah I'd rathe ride as a big group lol, that's the only way lol....its alot more fun....as far as the skinnies vs the skinny wide setup, I've always had all skinnys and they've seemed to pull alot better to me. This is the first set of skinny wide I've had and I do like it lol....jus would rather havw 10s all the way around


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

You are not kidding about the big hole seeking up on you we hit several DEEP holes by mistake lol


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah ive rode with guys with skinnys on brutes but my setup seems to do better i got a spacers on the front of mine 2 i forgot to mention when are you planning on going back to bigwoods??? lmk im game to go


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

not sure......sometime n the next month....i didn't get to go last sat so i'll have to hit it hard next time lol..i'll keep you posted for sure. Where do you live?


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

omm i live litterly like 5 mins from bigwoods and i live ab 15 from north mrytle beach in a little town called Nakina man what ab you you in florence??


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

i got to go last sunday had a good time as always my buddy buried his 660 grizzly lol and we had to use a come along to a tree to get it out lol 8 dudes and a razor with a 4500ib winch couldnt pull it out and he doubled it for 9000ib and it wouldnt budge and the hole was only ab knee deep lol


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

**** man I heard that......sounds like a day at the office ha ha....yeah I'm n florence now, but I'm from myrtle beach...i grew up n socastee so I know all about the area.....i moved n feb so I never got a chance to ride at bigwoods lol....i hear it's fun though, jus ready to find out for myself...


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

well whn you do lmk is it going to be sometime soon you think were going to busco in june if you care to join were going up there on a saturday and coming back sunday we will be camping that night dwn there theres going to be another mimb member going too his name on here is muddy brute force his names deenie tho lol


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah it'll prob b next weekend if all goes good...makin my exhaust snork today lol.....have to see what I have goin on for busco, we've been wantin to go there lol


----------



## muddmonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

man come on you dont need a exhaust snorkel lol you jst gotta have that good thumb lol well lmk if you come we may go this saturday....


----------

